# URL redirect code needed



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

suppose i have a page on my site, but i changed the link....what coding would i use so that if the person doesnt click on a link, it automatically re-directs to the new page say after 5 seconds?

thanks in advance


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

the HMTL below is placed in a file called index.htm
in the folder that I want to redirect.

This page has moved to a A href="http://www.zongker.com/index.html">new
location /A>

[Edited by nczman on 04-01-2001 at 10:09 AM]


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

ok........i cant see the code ?!?


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

sorry, but I do know know how to keep it from reading the html as code.

&ltHTML&gt
&ltHEAD&gt
&ltSCRIPT language="JavaScript1.1"&gt
&lt!--
location.replace("http://www.zongker.com/index.html");
//--&gt
&lt/SCRIPT&gt
&ltNOSCRIPT&gt
&ltMETA http-equiv="Refresh" content="0; URL="http://www.zongker.com/index.html"&gt
&lt/NOSCRIPT&gt
&lt/HEAD&gt
&ltBODY&gt
This page has moved to a &ltA href="http://www.zongker.com/index.html"&gtnew
location& lt/A&gt.
&lt/BODY&gt
&lt/HTML&gt

[Edited by nczman on 04-02-2001 at 06:49 AM]


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

nczman: please give us your email when you request a moderator's attention. We are unable to reply. We do not use your email for any other purpose than to contact you. Our terms of agreement states that and we are bound by it. Please resend your request with a valid email address. Thanks!

PS: Meanwhile, could you edit or delete the existing "code" so that we don't keep getting that runtime error? I'll be happy to remove it for you, but you can just hit the Edit/Delete button.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

erm, before deleting this post, would it be possible for someone to show me the URL redirect coding please


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

thanks guys for the help.. how about this



&ltHTML&gt
&ltHEAD&gt
&ltSCRIPT language="JavaScript1.1"&gt
&lt!--
location.replace("http://www.zongker.com/index.html");
//--&gt
&lt/SCRIPT&gt
&ltNOSCRIPT&gt
&ltMETA http-equiv="Refresh" content="0; URL="http://www.zongker.com/index.html"&gt
&lt/NOSCRIPT&gt
&lt/HEAD&gt
&ltBODY&gt
This page has moved to a &ltA href="http://www.zongker.com/index.html"&gtnew
location&lt/A&gt.
&lt/BODY&gt
&lt/HTML&gt


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

cheers m8


----------

